# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  cần tài liệu biến tần mitsubishi

## hk0569

bác nào có tài liệu biến tần mitsubishi FR-S520E-1.5K tiếng việt cho em xin với?

----------


## CKD

Bạn muốn cài đặt gì.. đặt luôn mục đích cài đặt xem ra đơn giản hơn. Tài liệu tiếng việt phần lớn tự viết... độ chính xác và đầy đủ thì e không như tài liệu gốc

----------


## hk0569

cái này em mới thu về chưa biết cài dùng cho thứ gì cho ngon lành đúng hàng mitsu hết, em ngiên cứu trên google toàn tài liệu  tiếng anh thôi ko có tài liệu nào tiếng việt hết.
hình em nó đây ( chú ý em ko bán nhé để dành ngâm cứu chơi thôi)

----------


## CKD

HÌ!
Đúng rồi, chỉ có vài dòng biến tần thông dụng mới có tài liệu tiếng việt, nhưng nội dung không đầy đủ.
Một vài dòng chỉ có tài liệu tiếng hoa hoặc nhật.
Đa phần đều có tài liệu tiếng anh và nội dung khá đầy đủ.

----------


## ngocphicodien

> HÌ!
> Đúng rồi, chỉ có vài dòng biến tần thông dụng mới có tài liệu tiếng việt, nhưng nội dung không đầy đủ.
> Một vài dòng chỉ có tài liệu tiếng hoa hoặc nhật.
> Đa phần đều có tài liệu tiếng anh và nội dung khá đầy đủ.


tất cả các loại biến tần thông số, đấu nối tương tự nhau, bạn cứ nghiên cứu 1 e nào đó rồi suy ra
tài liệu tiếng việt thì ko có

----------


## unbeatable

Biến tần về cơ bản nguyên lý là giống nhau, bạn biết cài đặt và sử dụng 1 Hãng thì chuyển sang Hãng khác cũng rất đơn giản. Quan trọng là hiểu được bản chất

----------

